# New arrival: Bulova Accutron Moonview model 96B204. First impressions/mini review.



## jkpa

Cliff notes: Worth every penny, and then some.

Some background:

I pulled the trigger Sunday and it arrived today. I had had my eye on the UHF movement for a while and at the price of $89 on Amazon, I figured I couldn't go wrong. I wanted a blue dial daily watch for work and casual wear, and it being a grab and go made it all the more appealing.

Initial impressions:

It came in a basic black Bulova box, with a generic white sleeve. Nothing special. Didn't expect anything fancy at this price point but it does the job.

Case: I'm a fan. Very thin and the domed crystal is awesome. The super short lugs helps it wear on the smaller side despite its 42mm case.

Movement: Very interesting. 262 KHZ quartz movement, producing a super smooth second hand and accuracy to +/- 10 seconds per year. It's very nice to look at and the fact you can "set it and forget it" makes a very compelling case for adding this to one's collection in my view.

Strap: Right now, terrible. Uncomfortable, and the strap is pretty long for someone with small/thin wrists like me. My wrist is 7 inches and flat on top. It clearly needs to be broken in a lot before it would be comfortable.

Dial: In my view, fantastic. The color is very beautiful and a great shade of blue. In low lighting, it's almost black. In bright light, a vibrant blue without being over the top cartoonish or anything like that. I'm a big fan. 
The legibility is off the charts. I can't imagine it being much better in any lighting situation, save for silver hands on a black dial. The date window at 6 is very nicely executed.

Lume: Terrible like others have mentioned. Gave it a blast of UV light and it lasted only a few minutes, if that.

Overall, it's a winner and a keeper for me. I put it on a brown leather strap I borrowed from another watch that I recently put on mesh and it's amazing. It transformed the watch and I can't wait to wear it often. I'm wearing it as we speak.

I've attached a few pictures.

I hope you liked the write-up and maybe this watch could be a winner for you too. For $89, it's a no-brainer in my opinion.


----------



## yankeexpress

Nice! I have the blue version inbound. The smooth sweep second hand (16 beats per second) is unique and smoother than any automatic.
For $83 it was hard to resist.

Wish the bezel moved for use as a time zone indicator.

Also have the blue Lobster 262, 96b232
and blue Surveyor 262, 96b212


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for the review. Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## solchitlins

I really like these and your review is making want to get one. I was hoping to find a black dialed one for the same price but that doesn't appear to be possible. Is the blue strap a nice blue or is it too bright? I wish I could order it on the black strap that comes with the black dialed moonview. 
Anyways, thanks for the review. I'm going to dig around my straps and see if there's a good match, that might tip the scales


----------



## peewee102

Dang it, you had to tell me Amazon had it on sale! I've been wanting a Accutron II to see what they were like, but couldn't justify the price. I just got mine in yesterday, and I agree with your assessment with the exception of the lume. It isn't very good, but it lasted long enough last night to still read it this morning. I don't know about the blue strap though. My only real complaint is I think it's hard to set the time with the recessed stem.


----------



## solchitlins

Oh man, I found a black on black strap for $113 from areatrend. Now I can't decide. I don't have a blue dialed watch but I think the black dial is a sure bet, especially considering I don't think I'll like that blue strap.


----------



## jkpa

Yes the blue strap is a different shade of blue than the dial.


----------



## jkpa

And I also agree it's a little hard to set the time but you'll only have to do it twice a year due to the ridiculous accuracy.


----------



## yankeexpress

It arrived, but I have not photographed it yet. 

It looks much thinner due to its clever case design that has thin sides while the back is deep.


----------



## solchitlins

Has anyone seen both the black and the blue dials in person? I was just reading a review of the black one and the person described it as having a matt charcoal grey dial and not being "deep". Would you say the blue is also like that?


----------



## jkpa

solchitlins said:


> Has anyone seen both the black and the blue dials in person? I was just reading a review of the black one and the person described it as having a matt charcoal grey dial and not being "deep". Would you say the blue is also like that?


Yes I would say it's matte in its finish. No sunburst effect.


----------



## yankeexpress

Really like the clever case design. It looks and wears much thinner than it really is. The icing on the cake is the super-smooth sweep second hand. Looks better than many costly automatics and way better than most other quartz. The leather backed strap is ok for a start, but will get replaced with all leather eventually.



















The dial is matt, crystal is domed and is a bear to photograph. Bezel is fixed.


----------



## minuteman62

Nice Review!

I have the Black dial version/w metal bracelet.. Very nice watch and pretty accurate. Not quite as comfortable as the old First Generation Astronauts but they did a nice job with the reproduction.


----------



## Burgs

I have a Moonview with the black dial and the coffin link bracelet. It's super accurate and very comfortable to wear. My lume lasts all night also.

I'd love to see Bulova do a remake of the Astronaut with the GMT function, coffin link bracelet and the rotating 24 hour bezel - just maybe a little bigger than the original 38mm. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## cuevobat

I picked up the blue one about a month ago and I am wearing it over my $8000 watches. Its fun, has a great movement and its blue.


----------



## yankeexpress

cuevobat said:


> I picked up the blue one about a month ago and I am wearing it over my $8000 watches. Its fun, has a great movement and its blue.


Agree that the movement is outstanding, so smooth at 16 beats per second and accurate for an $83 watch.


----------



## ac7ss

I have the same one. Mine was black on black strap (matching thread). I love this thing, wearing it tonight as a matter of fact. Mine arrived with a dead battery.

That second hand is a thing of beauty.

On a NATO for tonight:









My lume shot:









Readable when waking up, but not as good as some others.


----------



## jkpa

Snapped a few more pics just now. Tried to show the domed crystal too.


----------



## Elkins45

You're making it hard to resist...


----------



## solchitlins

Elkins45 said:


> You're making it hard to resist...


My thoughts exactly. I have a watch incoming, but what would happen If I made that two??? Lol


----------



## jlow28

Going to bump this thread for a great watch and review. For the money it wears very comfortable and looks really good to me. Blue dial and first Bulova for me personally.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izaakmaclean

Congrats on the new piece and thanks for the review.


----------



## minuteman62

ac7ss said:


> My lume shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readable when waking up, but not as good as some others.


That lume is nice but it doesn't compare to a 50 year old first Generation 1968 Swiss Accutron Astronaut.|>


----------



## solchitlins

jlow28 said:


> Going to bump this thread for a great watch and review. For the money it wears very comfortable and looks really good to me. Blue dial and first Bulova for me personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, I give in.
> I couldn't resist any longer and this pic sold me on the blue dial. Lol.
> What kind of strap is this and what size does the watch take? Thanks.
> :-)


----------



## Burgs

JKPA,

Is that brown leather strap commercially available anywhere? It's spectacular. Very nice indeed!


----------



## ac7ss

minuteman62 said:


> That lume is nice but it doesn't compare to a 50 year old first Generation 1968 Swiss Accutron Astronaut.|>


I would not expect it to. But that's a different beast. A beautiful one at that.


----------



## jlow28

solchitlins said:


> Ok, I give in.
> I couldn't resist any longer and this pic sold me on the blue dial. Lol.
> What kind of strap is this and what size does the watch take? Thanks.


B and R bands vintage tan suede 20mm . Enjoy it.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

I liked the black one enough to get the blue one, too. I keep mine on 2-piece cloth. Very comfy and light on such a light(for it's size) watch. Thanks for the write-up, OP.


----------



## solchitlins

Ok bare with me here, lol. I know these are completely different styles...
But I loved how the case was sort of tucked away under the bezel on these Seiko Stargates.... hard to tell from pics but the case was pretty cool....







I'm suspecting I'll get that same feel with the moonview but even more extreme 
I'll know soon.


----------



## jkpa

Burgs said:


> JKPA,
> 
> Is that brown leather strap commercially available anywhere? It's spectacular. Very nice indeed!


Thank you. Sorry, I don't know where it was purchased. It came installed on a Hamilton I picked up here on WUS.


----------



## ronnypudding

Here's my black dial version that I bought from a WIS off of the sales forum. You can't get this watch here in Canada for anything less than $250 so I went used from the US and got a better deal. Mine came on the bracelet but I swapped it out for black leather. This is a great, deadly accurate timepiece. The lume's meh and don't get it wet, but I find it to be a more than suitable substitute for the real thing (that I would dearly love to own). It doesn't hum, but if you put it up to your ear, the 16 BPS sort of sounds like a little metalic kitten purring away on your wrist. :roll: OK, that was lame.

Joe


----------



## solchitlins

.







.








.
My moonview just arrived. I threw it on a black di-modell ralllye for the time being. 
I like it. Nice size, light weight, comfortable etc... I like the blue dial, a first for me.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

I wish the dial itself has more texture. Just me

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The creamy smooth sweep is mesmerizing. And the accuracy is nearly perfect.

For those who never use a rotating dive bezel and complain about Seiko bezel that do not line up properly, Bulova has the fixed bezel Moonview as the solution. They are always perfectly lined up.

The clever case design looks much thinner than it measures:


----------



## mr mash

can anyone give good/bad experience when buying from Areatrend on EBay?
they have this bulova at a good price ( im in the UK)
but they also have some bad feedback

this is 20mm strap size - is that correct?


----------



## jkpa

Yeah 20mm is correct


----------



## topol2

mr mash said:


> can anyone give good/bad experience when buying from Areatrend on EBay?
> they have this bulova at a good price ( im in the UK)
> but they also have some bad feedback


Can you order from Amazon in the UK......great price and Amazon is very good with returns if you have a problem.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...eID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+moonview


----------



## mr mash

topol2 said:


> Can you order from Amazon in the UK......great price and Amazon is very good with returns if you have a problem.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...eID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=bulova+moonview


Too pricey on the amazon UK site sadly 
I setup a my mall box account yesterday in case that 99 $ deal pops up again 
Gutted I missed out on that one

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

I like the symmetry of the dial and bezel very much, but wonder why they put a pressed on back on the watch...it isn't like they don't know HOW to make a screwdown back...plenty of other Bulovas have them.


----------



## peewee102

On a Maratac elite strap.


----------



## watchguy74

jlow28 said:


> Going to bump this thread for a great watch and review. For the money it wears very comfortable and looks really good to me. Blue dial and first Bulova for me personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where did you get that watch strap it looks awesome.


----------



## watchguy74

Nevermind I see above B R strap.


----------



## Badfish179

It's really a good looking watch. I think it's definitely worth the price. Thanks for the rundown on the nice pics. Best of luck with the watch.


----------



## solchitlins

I was inspired by those pics of the blue moonview on that sweet tan suede strap, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on a $50 and up strap.....
I bought this Timex strap instead


----------



## watchguy74

solchitlins said:


> I was inspired by those pics of the blue moonview on that sweet tan suede strap, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on a $50 and up strap.....
> I bought this Timex strap instead


Watch definitely looks good with brown or tan strap well done.


----------



## tanksndudes

Bumping for fresh Moonview action. I put my blue one on the bracelet from the black one. I like it. Have a steel blue perlon and blue/grey nato inbound and look forward to trying those, too.


----------



## watchguy74

tanksndudes said:


> Bumping for fresh Moonview action. I put my blue one on the bracelet from the black one. I like it. Have a steel blue perlon and blue/grey nato inbound and look forward to trying those, too.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12385917&d=1501308624"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Man the looks good well done.


----------



## tanksndudes

watchguy74 said:


> Man the looks good well done.


Thanks. Tonight I tried the black one on some cheap sharkmesh. Have to say I dig it.


----------



## jlow28

These watches seem to be going back up in price compared to the deals they were priced at. Are they discontinued or stock running out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy74

Received mine and love it I changed the strap but think I'll order a stainless steel bracelet also.


----------



## jlow28

Great minds think alike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy74

jlow28 said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes seen your watch so had to get a suede strap may also get a metal bracelet one day.


----------



## jlow28

So far the prices and the metal coffin link bracelet are a little steep but I agree with you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy74

jlow28 said:


> So far the prices and the metal coffin link bracelet are a little steep but I agree with you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I found a couple on Ali Express I might try.


----------



## jkpa

Ok two weeks shy of 6 months and it's at +5 seconds compared to time.is/the atomic clock, putting it right on part 10 sec +/- per year.

I wear it a few times per month only so if worn more often, its performance may be even better.

I have it on a blank nato now and love the combo. Looks absolutely KILLER with blue jeans or a blue shirt for work. $89. Lightweight, good-looking, ultra-accurate. Why buy an auto? Exactly. There is no point. 

Love this little cheapie. It feels like it should cost $400 or so. Such is the quality IMO.


----------



## jkpa

Gave this a crack. Just to show it off more in real life for those who may be looking at this model as a potential purchase: 



 +


----------



## Hands90

jlow28 said:


> These watches seem to be going back up in price compared to the deals they were priced at. Are they discontinued or stock running out?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine was $166 just now. Were they cheaper? 
Grey Market was $149 but they are out of stock.


----------



## callmev

hi what's the lug to lug on the moonview?


----------



## Burgs

The lug width on the Moonview is 20mm.


----------



## pascal_cl

Nice


----------



## jkpa

Well, now for some bad news. Just went to get a watch from the box for today and noticed the Bulova had stopped. It stopped 10/31. I got the watch in April so a brand new watch with supposedly a brand new battery is out of juice after six months? Not acceptable. I believe it is supposed to last three years and since the model is fairly new, I would assume the battery is as well. I was the first owner and bought it on Amazon.


----------



## callmev

this massdrop website shows the watch as 40mm with 43.5 lug to lug. can someone verify? thank you
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutron-ii-moonview-watch


----------



## jkpa

callmev said:


> this massdrop website shows the watch as 40mm with 43.5 lug to lug. can someone verify? thank you
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutron-ii-moonview-watch


That's incorrect. Just broke out the calipers to confirm. Case is a hair under 42 mm so 42 mm and lug to lug is right at 43 mm.


----------



## watchguy74

Liked the suede but decided to go with a stainless steel bracelet think it's a bit better look.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28

Found a strap that uses the stock buckle. I like the tuning fork logo buckle . I really enjoy this watch. The second hand sweep is cool to watch !!!! Love the dark blue dial and very easy to tell the time at a quick glance.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchguy74

jlow28 said:


> Found a strap that uses the stock buckle. I like the tuning fork logo buckle . I really enjoy this watch. The second hand sweep is cool to watch !!!! Love the dark blue dial and very easy to tell the time at a quick glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That came out looking great.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Black on a period mesh


----------



## ayem-bee

Just picked up this white version from Areatrend for $46. The strap has got to go. Anyone want to trade their black strap for a white? I think the black faces on a white strap would look sharp!
I would want to keep the rose gold buckle, though...










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart1000

Very slick watch! Perfect size for my wrist.


----------



## Calypso2

I was thinking the same thing. A moving bezel would be good for another time zone. Good looking watch though.


----------



## player67

Looks good


----------



## jkpa

New strap


----------



## aiwallace4

Stunning

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike

jkpa said:


> Well, now for some bad news. Just went to get a watch from the box for today and noticed the Bulova had stopped. It stopped 10/31. I got the watch in April so a brand new watch with supposedly a brand new battery is out of juice after six months? Not acceptable. I believe it is supposed to last three years and since the model is fairly new, I would assume the battery is as well. I was the first owner and bought it on Amazon.


Could anyone please tell me what battery the Moonview uses?


----------



## BTerry2233

cr2016


----------



## wpbmike

BTerry2233 said:


> cr2016


Thank you

Go Knights!


----------



## hoverdonkey

Hi

Santa brought me one of these for Christmas, lovely watch.

I notice there is about 20 seconds of play in the minute hand when it is running. Shaking the watch will move it. Anyone else observing this?


Thanks.


----------



## peewee102

hoverdonkey said:


> Hi
> 
> Santa brought me one of these for Christmas, lovely watch.
> 
> I notice there is about 20 seconds of play in the minute hand when it is running. Shaking the watch will move it. Anyone else observing this?
> 
> Thanks.


I have 2 of them, and if I understand you correctly, neither one of them do that. I'd contact Bulova and see if they might be able to help.


----------



## hoverdonkey

peewee102 said:


> I have 2 of them, and if I understand you correctly, neither one of them do that. I'd contact Bulova and see if they might be able to help.





peewee102 said:


> I have 2 of them, and if I understand you correctly, neither one of them do that. I'd contact Bulova and see if they might be able to help.


Hmm, I thought it unlikely, in fact I'm very glad to know that this is not the norm for modern day Bulova (I also have an orignal Accutron). Many thanks for confirming, it gives me wings to follow it up.
After I posted before I found this thread...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/weird-minute-hand-lag-play-bulova-snorkel-ii-accutron-ii-movement-3913154.html
The OP initally seems to be describe similar symptoms to mine, but then this is cured using the windback setting method. I always do it this way but still have the wobbly hand


----------



## peewee102

hoverdonkey said:


> Hmm, I thought it unlikely, in fact I'm very glad to know that this is not the norm for modern day Bulova (I also have an orignal Accutron). Many thanks for confirming, it gives me wings to follow it up.
> After I posted before I found this thread...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/weird-minute-hand-lag-play-bulova-snorkel-ii-accutron-ii-movement-3913154.html
> The OP initally seems to be describe similar symptoms to mine, but then this is cured using the windback setting method. I always do it this way but still have the wobbly hand


Sorry that didn't fix it. The only thing that makes me nervous about this model is pushing on only one side of the stem to set the time. I hope Bulova will make it right for free, or if not, fix it for a reasonable fee. Good luck!


----------



## jlondono77

Great watch


----------



## cubdog

Why do I always fall in love with discontinued watches? Once available for under $100 now used prices are over $200! Still a great looking watch no matter the price.


----------



## jkpa

cubdog said:


> Why do I always fall in love with discontinued watches? Once available for under $100 now used prices are over $200! Still a great looking watch no matter the price.


Haha yes I feel your pain. I think I paid $89 for it and sold it for around the same.


----------



## cubdog

jkpa said:


> Haha yes I feel your pain. I think I paid $89 for it and sold it for around the same.


Apparently they've become quite popular if the price has gone up so much. I know they originally had an over inflated retail price which can skew used prices. I'll keep looking and hope to find a deal.


----------

